# A cooler?? Yes, I think so...



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

So, if you saw my other thread, I've had to make some decisions about my storage space. My pucks grew mold, and my choice was to replace them with beads, or go to a cooler with kitty litter. Needless to say, more space wins!

So where do you go when you need a little bit of everything? Wally world of course.. Now which one??










One of the other guys here said he uses the Island Breeze, and it's perfect! Not to mention it's like $15!! Yes please...










So I got all this at Wally world:










Cooler - $15
Hygrometer - $8
Distilled Water - $2
Vinegar - $2
Ziplock Container - $1.50
Kitty Litter - $8

Total cost - about $35

Then I went to my B&M and got these for free!










They had these 2 cool trays that some of the smokes come in, and he gave me those as well!










I've got the cooler soaking in Vinegar right now... I'll post some pics as I get a little further along!


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

awesome, joe! I look forward to hearing how the process unfolds....


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking good. Sure can't beat the price!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

One of the best parts is, nothing to season except the trays. Just wipe them down, 2-3x liberally, over the course of about an hour-hour'na half and you're good to go. 

Coolers are definitely the smart, cheap man's approach to effective mass storage. A comparable wooden humidor would have run you in the neighborhood of $800+.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

You won't regret it one bit

You might want to read tony brooklyns post about KL if you haven't already, there is lots to learn in that thread...good info


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Burritos! You back from vacation?? 

I must say thanks to TonyBrooklyn for convincing me that kitty litter is worth a try!

Thanks guys... These boxes were already in their humidor, so they should already be nice and seasoned as well.

I'm going to load it with litter and see what happens to the RH.

I'll keep you posted...


Joe


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Oh... I am also salt testing my cheapy hygro.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks good! I'm interested to see it turn out, you just can't beat how economical coolers are as a storage option


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking good so far. I can't wait to see your 150qt cooler thread in a few weeks :rotfl: Just speaking from experience. 

Really, that should make you very, very happy.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Woah, cool trays!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice, i have the exact same cooler. i love it.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice job Bro! Now fill that puppy up!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

So... I started the salt test with my new cheapy hygrometer earlier today when I first started this little project.

Just checked it, and it is 1 point low holding at 74%! Crazy! I expected it to be several points off! It's an $8 hygro...


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

I have two of those hygrometers. Calibrated them with 72% Bovedas and they were spot on, both of them after 24 hours.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Joe, get it up and running and we'll put it through a test run..... we'll make sure smokes exit the cooler well and then smoke at that perfectly balanced RH.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats! That's the exact same cooler I use and it works like a charm. That's awesome that they gave you those trays for free!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice write up! Cant wait to see the finished pics. Those trays are cool! I want some now! You will not regret the Mi Mi litter. I use it and have had zero issues!
Here is some RG for ya!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

So, I threw the Hygrometer in the cooler last night after calibrating it. When I got up this morning, the cooler is at 68%! Un-freaking-believable...

Thank you, again, Tonybrooklyn for bringing me to the darkside...

And, thanks to everyone here for posting all your previous experiences so I could do this right... and super easy!!

More pics later...

Joe


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

burritosdaily said:


> Joe, get it up and running and we'll put it through a test run..... we'll make sure smokes exit the cooler well and then smoke at that perfectly balanced RH.


Now *THAT* is what I'm talking about! Let's do it!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

So... I figured I would wrap this up with a few more pictures.

First this one... been sitting for 12 hours now, 4 since my last update, and it's holding steady at 68% r/h (the hygro is -1)!!










And some pics of my meager stash... Keep in mind that I just started really "resting" or "aging" about 2 months ago.

On the bottom, my everydays... Diesel D.6's (yummy...) and some La Estrella Cubana Churchills.










Some La Aurora's... #2 Preferido Maduros and some Series 1495 Robustos










Along side some Capoiera Graduados (these have about 4-5 months on them and are getting to be very nice!)...










Then there's these...










This first set was mostly from my NST with Jason (Packerjh)...










And most of these were bombed to me by shuckins...










All tucked in with PLENTY of room to spare!










I'll give you guys another update in a few days and let you know if there have been any new developments or changes!

I hope this helps other noobs in the future when they too grow out of their first little dinky Humidor, as they set foot on the ever steepening slopes (yea... cliffs) without their cleats, and recognize their desperate need for cheap reliable storage! Cheers to all of you for your help and contributions that make Puff a great online community!!

Joe


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Congrats, Joe! Welcome to the hobby - your stash is looking great man. I just joined the Cooler Crowd 8) myself tonight. Just picked up a 120 qt Coleman from Walmart for $52 and the process is underway.

RG for the write up, bro! Can't wait to see your next step.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I just picked up the exact same cooler from shop rite today to get started on my coolidor. Keep us up to date and I'll let you know how mine goes!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Awesome guys! I'd love to see yours as you get them filled up!! 

If you haven't yet, read Tonybrooklyn's thread on Kitty Litter... It's worth the time. 


Joe


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

KL is the BEST way to go! I've been using them for about 8 months now and it's made life so much easier!


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I have heartfelt beads on the way to my house now. If I have trouble with them I will try the KL but honestly I'm a little weary on the KL.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats! I have truly enjoyed building one myself!


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

I have the 8$ hygrometer from Walmart as well and when I salt tested it, it read way low... Way... Low... Now I'm wondering if I somehow did it wrong and my sticks have been sitting 10-15% low. Getting some boveda packs and I'm going to find out for sure what it really is reading. But this could explain a few things about my cigars not tasting like they used to. Thankfully I only have 15 sticks and 8 of them were from a bundle from Christmas. good write up. Definitely kept us updated on how it's holding.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I just got all the cedar in mine. Just waiting on my beads now and then it will be up and running. Pics will show up once I have permission to post them.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Day 3 down, and I'm holding rock solid at 68%! Sweet!!

Got some more boxes today from my b&m for my shipment coming from The devil this week!


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats on the Build. I went similar route and just grabbed a cheapo 10 dollar 64qt rubbermaid storage bin to make my box aging humi. Same difference, they work beautifully. And you are lucky on that hygrometer, I bought the same one at wally-world and after salt testing it reads 5RH low. Thats fine with me, as I use beads so it says 61-62RH for the last 2 years. Welcome to the club.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Just thought I'd give you guys an update... My r/h is holding solid at 67% at the 2 week mark. Yeeehawww!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Looking good so far. I can't wait to see your 150qt cooler thread in a few weeks :rotfl: Just speaking from experience.
> 
> Really, that should make you very, very happy.


Been there, done that. ound:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

jheiliger said:


> Just thought I'd give you guys an update... My r/h is holding solid at 67% at the 2 week mark. Yeeehawww!


:whoo:


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats on a nice coolerdor!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

wihong said:


> Congrats on a nice coolerdor!


Thanks! All the info here made it ridiculously easy to put together! I'm really thankful for all the pioneers who braved the frontier of possibilities and failure to discover an inexpensive method of mass storage!

Standing on the shoulders of giants...

Joe


----------



## bogie1972 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have exact same cooler and hydrometer as well. After running the salt test mine was only 3 low as well.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

So far, it's been a great setup, Scott! Mine is holding rock solid at 67% rh... I'm contemplating swapping out a few of the beads for some dry ones to lower the RH a couple points, but other than that, I have NO COMPLAINTS!

There's just so much info here on puff, it made it really easy!


----------

